# New to chicks and ducks



## parrishfarms (Apr 16, 2017)

I am raising my chicks and ducklings together. Can the ducks have corid in their water? I know you're not supposed to feed medicated feed to ducks tho but want sure about water? Thanks.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Why do you want to put corid in their waterer? Are they sick or are you using it as a preventive? You don't need it in the water as a preventive.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Do not give Corrid to your ducks,it may kill them regardless how it is delivered.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I usually put a heat bulb to one side of their brooder and let the chicks tell me what's too hot or cold. If they sleep away from the bulb, it's too hot. If the sleep/stand under the bulb, it's too cold. When the temp is good, they will kind of spread out sleeping where they find it comfortable. If they pant it's too hot.

Drafts are different than a breeze. Drafts will lower their resistance. Open to fresh air is fine. A draft is something like a constant letting in of cold air that is not wanted and can't get away from.

You can tell when they outgrow their brooder-they get bigger. I usually have a grow out rabbit hutch for the first 12 weeks. The coop, well ideally 8x8 plus a safe pen. If the chickens are out every day, you can use a smaller coop. It's important to have ventilation. I personally have a problem with plastic coops. In my setup, I have an enclosed pen, predator proof that's covered and the coop if needed the door can be left open.

chicks should get proper food and water. For the 1st 2 weeks, I myself grind their crumbles down smaller. I also make a small dish of chick feed and water like cream of wheat consistency and give it to them every afternoon. It's like a big treat for them and gets more weight on them.

HAVE CORID or DIMETH for the water now in case of coccidiosis (for chicks). If you have to buy it, the chicks may not live that long if they are sick. They need to drink it so you may end up sticking their beaks into a tablespoon of the med water. Signs are usually standing still ruffled up. They look sick. That is the most common ailment that kills chicks and young chickens. Medicated feed is a preventative , not a guarantee.

Running around outside is great if in in the shade as needed. If it's cold, they can still go out for a while. 

Best thing is to catch ailments quick. Sometimes a chick gets lost in the shuffle and doesn't get to eat . Just beware that they should all be getting plump. It helps to sit and watch your chicks every day so you know what they look like normal. If an ailment can't be fixed, chances are there's nothing you can do. Except for the chick feed mush I give chicks no treats until they are 18 weeks. They need all their nutrients. 
__________________
Karen


----------

